# القرون الوسطى فى اوربا



## الروح النارى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*

*​ 





*العصور الوسطى فترة من تاريخ أوروبا الغربية تقع مابين العصور القديمة والعصور الحديثة. قبل العصور الوسطى كانت أوروبا الغربية جزءًا من الإمبراطورية الرومانية. أما بعد انتهاء العصور الوسطى، فقد اشتملت أوروبا الغربية على ماعرف بالإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة، ومملكتي إنجلترا وفرنسا وعلى عدد من الدول الصغرى. وقد عرفت العصور الوسطى أيضًا باسم فترةالقرون الوسطى. وتدعى العصور الوسطى أحيانًا خطأ باسم العصور المظلمة.*​ 

*امتدت العصور المظلمة في الفترة من حوالي القرن الخامس الميلادي إلى القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي؛ حيث كان مستوى التعليم والثقافة خلالها في غاية الانحطاط، وكانت المعلومات الوثائقية حول تاريخ هذه الفترة قليلة ومتأثرة بالخرافات والأساطير.*​ 

*ويمتد تاريخ العصور الوسطى من سقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية حتى القرن السادس عشر الميلادي. ولايعطي المؤرخون، في الوقت الحاضر، تواريخ محددة عن نهاية الإمبراطورية الرومانية؛ لأن نهايتها كانت تدريجية وخلال فترة امتدت عدة مئات من السنين. وترى هذه المقالة أن القرن الخامس الميلادي هو بمثابة بداية لتاريخ العصور الوسطى. حيث كانت الإمبراطورية الرومانية، في ذلك الوقت، ضعيفة جدًا، لدرجة أن القبائل الجرمانية كانت قادرة على فتحها. واتحد أسلوب الجرمان في الحياة مع أسلوب الرومان في الحياة، تدريجيـًا، وشكلا الحضارة التي نطلق عليها اسم حضارة العصر الوسيط.*​ 



*البدايات
* 







*الغزوات الجرمانية. جاءت الشعوب الجرمانية من إسكندينافيا الواقعة في أوروبا الشمالية. وبدأت هذه الشعوب تتحرك نحو وسط أوروبا في حوالي سنة 1000ق. م. وفي حوالي القرن الثالث الميلادي احتل الجرمان أقاليم في حوضي نهري الراين والدانوب على طول الحدود الشمالية والشمالية الشرقية للإمبراطورية الرومانية. وتبنّى بعض الجرمان حضارة جيرانهم الرومان. كما تاجروا مع التجار الرومان، وتعلموا زراعة الأرض، واعتنقوا النصرانية ديانة لهم.*​ 

*ولكن معظم الجرمان كانوا شعبًا فظًا وجاهلاً. وأطلق عليهم الرومان اسم الهمجيون (البرابرة) (أناس غير متحضرين). وعاش الجرمان على شكل قبائل يحكم كل منها زعيم. وقامت قوانينهم القليلة على أساس العادات والخرافات القبلية. كان مظهر رجال القبيلة يتسم بالعنف، حيث كانوا ضخام الجسم ويلبسون جلود الحيوانات أو الكتان الخشن. وكانوا يقاتلون بالرماح والتروس، وكانوا محاربين شجعانـًا. عاش الجرمان، بصورة أساسية، على الصيد وعلى نمط متخلف للزراعة. وعبدوا آلهة الإسكندينافيين كأودين وثور، وكانت قلة قليلة منهم تستطيع القراءة أو الكتابة.*​ 



*بدأت القبائل الجرمانية، خلال القرن الخامس الميلادي، بمهاجمة الأراضي الرومانية، حيث كانت الإمبراطورية الرومانية آنذاك قد فقدت الكثير من قوتها الكبيرة، ولم يكن بمقدور جيوشها الدفاع عن حدودها الطويلة. فقد هاجم القوط الغربيون أسبانيا، في حوالي سنة 416م. وبدأ الأنجلز والجوت والسكسون في الاستيطان في بريطانيا نحو سنة 450م. وأسس الفرانكيون (الفرنجة) مملكة لهم في بلاد الغال (فرنسا الحالية) في ثمانينيات القرن الخامس الميلادي. وهاجم القوط الشرقيون إيطاليا في سنة 489م*​ 



​*

*​ 





*أوروبا البربرية. قسمت الغزوات البربرية الإمبراطورية الرومانية الهائلة إلى ممالك متعددة، كان البرابرة لايدينون بالولاء إلا لزعماء قبائلهم أو لأسرهم. واحتفظت كل قبيلة بقوانينها وتقاليدها الخاصة. وترتب على ذلك اختفاء الحكومات الرومانية القوية، المركزية منها والمحلية.*​ 

*دمّرت الغزوات البربرية أيضًا معظم التجارة الأوروبية التي كان قد وضع أساسها الرومان. قلة من الناس هي التي استخدمت تلك الشبكة العظيمة من الطرق المعبدة بالحجارة التي كانت قد شجعت التجارة والاتصالات بين المدن المزدهرة في الإمبراطورية الرومانية. ولولا التجارة لأُبطِل استخدام النقد نهائيـًا. وقد اضطر معظم الناس إلى كسب قوتهم من الزراعة.*​ 

*وقسمت معظم أوروبا الغربية، في حوالي القرن التاسع الميلادي، إلى إقطاعيات كبيرة من الأرض كانت تسمّى الضياع. وحكم هذه الضياع قلة قليلة من ملاك الأرض الأثرياء، أطلق عليهم اسم ملاك الأرض أو السادة. ولكن معظم الشعب كان من الفلاحين الفقراء الذين عملوا في الأرض. وكانت كل قرية في ضيعة من الضياع تنتج كل شيء يحتاجه الناس تقريبًا. وكان يطلق على هذا النظام، في الحصول على قوت العيش مما تنتجه الأرض، اسم نظام الإقطاع الأوروبي. **.*​ 




*الكنيسة. كانت الكنيسة القوة الحضارية الرئيسية في العصور الوسطى المبكرة في أوروبا الغربية؛ فقد قدمت القيادة للشعب. وقامت، تدريجيًا، تبشير البرابرة. ومع أن أبناء أوروبا لم يعودوا يدينون بالولاء لحاكم واحد، إلا أنهم بدأوا تدريجيًا يتحدون تحت ظل الكنيسة. وسافر أناس، أطلق عليهم المبشرون، مسافات كبيرة لنشر المسيحية. كما ساعد هؤلاء المسيحيون على تحضير البرابرة عن طريق إدخال الأفكار الرومانية المتعلقة بالحكم والعدالة في حياتهم.*​ 

*وتولّى البابوات والأساقفة، وآخرون من كبار المسيحيون، وظائف حكومية عديدة، بعد أن فقد الأباطرة الرومان السلطة. وجمعت الكنيسة الضرائب واحتفظت بالمحاكم التشريعية لمعاقبة المجرمين. هذا فضلاً عن أن المباني الكنسية كانت بمثابة مستشفيات للمرضى ونزل للمسافرين.*​ 

*وأصبحت المؤسستان الكنسيتان ـ الكاتدرائية والدير ـ مركزين للتعليم في العصور الوسطى المبكرة. وكانت الكاتدرائيات كنائس للأساقفة، وكانت الأديرة لمجموعات من الناس، يطلق عليهم اسم الرهبان، قد تخلوا عن الحياة الدنيا اعتقادًا بأنها الطريق لخدمة الله بالصلاة والعمل. وساعد رهبان بعض الأديرة ورجال الدين في الكاتدرائيات على استمرار القراءة والكتابة باللغة اللاتينية، وحافظوا على عدد كبير من المخطوطات القديمة النفيسة. كما أنهم قاموا بتشييد معظم المدارس في أوروبا.*​ 






*الإمبراطورية الكارولنجية. وحدت هذه الإمبراطورية في أواخر القرن الثامن الميلادي، معظم أوروبا الغربية تحت سلطان حاكم واحد. وكان الكارولنجيون أسرة من ملوك الفرانكيين (الفرنجة) حكمت منذ أواسط القرن الثامن الميلادي حتى سنة 987م. وكان أعظم حكام الفرنجة أهمية هم شارل مارتل وابنه ببين وشارلمان بن ببين.*​ 

*وحَّد شارل مارتل مملكة الفرانكيين في أوائل القرن الثامن الميلادي، وذلك عندما استولى على أراض كانت في قبضة سادة فرانكيين أقوياء. كما وطد ببين القصير سيطرة الكارولنجيـين على المملكة الفرانكية. وفي سنة 768 م أصبح شارلمان حاكمـًا على المملكة. وفتح شارلمان معظم أوروبا الغربية، ووحد أوروبا لأول مرة منذ سقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية.*​ 

*واعتمد الحكام الفرانكيين، في إقامة إمبراطوريتهم، على مساعدة النبلاء الموالين لهم، والذين كان يطلق عليهم اسم المقطعين التابعين. وكان النبيل يصبح مقطعًا تابعًا عندما يتعهد بالولاء للملك، ويقطع وعدًا على نفسه بالقيام على خدمته. وكان الملك يصبح بالتالي سيدًا على تابعه. وقد شغل معظم الأتباع مناصب مهمة في جيش الملك، وخدموا فرسانًا. كما كان لدى عدد كبير منهم فرسانهم الذين كانوا قد تعهدوا، بدورهم، بتقديم خدماتهم إلى الملك أيضًا.*​ 



*وصلت العصور الوسطى المبكرة إلى أوجها خلال العهد الطويل لشارلمان. فقد عمل شارلمان على حماية الكنيسة من أعدائها، والحفاظ على وحدة الشعب الأوروبي في ظل الكنيسة. ومع أن شارلمان لم يتعلم الكتابة إطلاقًا إلا أنه أسهم، دون شك، في تحسين التعليم. فقد أسس مدرسة في قصره، في عاصمته آخن. وحشد فيها معلمين من أنحاء أوروبا كافة. ولقد نظم هؤلاء المعلمون المدارس والمكتبات، ونسخوا المخطوطات القديمة. وقد أدت هذه النشاطات إلى ظهور اهتمام جديد بالتعليم دعي باسم النهضة الكارولنجية**.*​ 

*لم تستمر إمبراطورية شارلمان والنهضة التعليمية طويلاً بعد موته. حيث قاتل أحفاده الثلاثة بعضهم بعضـًا من أجل اللقب الإمبراطوري. وقسمت المعاهدة، التي وقعت في مدينة فردان سنة 843 م الإمبراطورية إلى ثلاثة أقسام، بحيث نال كل حفيد قسمـًا منها. وسرعان ما هاجم المسلمون والمجر والفايكنج الإمبراطورية المجزأة. وفي أواخر القرن التاسع الميلادي لم يعد للإمبراطورية الكارولنجية وجود.*​


----------



## الروح النارى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*أوروبا الإقطاعية*






*

*​​​





*النظام الإقطاعي. قسمت أوروبا ثانية، بعد سقوط إمبراطورية شارلمان، إلى عدد كبير من الممالك. وكانت سلطة معظم الملوك على ممالكهم واهية. وترتب على ذلك أن مئات من المقطعين التابعين ـ الذين كانوا يحملون ألقابًا مثل: الأمير أو البارون أو الدوق أو الكونت ـ أصبحوا حكامًا مستقلين في إقطاعاتهم الخاصة. وحكم هؤلاء النبلاء إقطاعاتهم من خلال شكل من الحكم عرف بالنظام الإقطاعي.*​​​

*وتمتع النبلاء الذين سيطروا على الأرض، في ظل النظام الإقطاعي، بسلطة سياسية واقتصادية وقضائية وعسكرية. وكان كل نبيل من النبلاء يجمع الضرائب والغرامات، ويقوم بدور القاضي في المنازعات القانونية، ويحتفظ بجيش من الفرسان داخل منطقته. كما أنه أشرف على زراعة الضياع في إقطاعه. وكان أصحاب الإقطاعات هؤلاء هم الطبقة الحاكمة في أوروبا لمدة تزيد على 400سنة.*​​​

*كان العضو النموذجي للطبقة الحاكمة، في ظل النظام الإقطاعي هو النبيل والفارس والمقطع التابع والسيد، في آن واحد. وكان النبيل نبيلاً لأنه ولد في طبقة نبيلة. ويصبح فارسًا عندما يقرر أن يقضي حياته محاربًا محترفًا، ويضحي مقطعًا تابعًا عندما يتعهد بخدمة ملك أو شخصية مهمة أخرى مقابل الإقطاعة التي خصصت له، ويصبح في نهاية المطاف سيدًا، عندما يعطي جزءًا من الأراضي المقطعة له إلى أشخاصٍ يتعهدون بخدمته.*​​​

*كان للسيد ومقطعه التابع حقوق وواجبات تجاه بعضهما بعضًا؛ فالسيد يتعهد له بالحماية والعدالة، وهو يقدم للسيد خدمات متنوعة، معظمها خدمات عسكرية. كانت الحرب الإقطاعية أمرًا شائعًا في أوروبا. إذا أدى كل من السيد والمقطع التابع واجباتهما، يعم السلام والحكم الصالح. ولكن إذا أخل أحدهما بواجباته تجاه الآخر كانت الحرب تندلع بينهما. كما حارب السادة بعضهم بعضًا؛ وذلك لأنهم كانوا يحاولون، في معظم الأحيان، الاستيلاء على أراضي بعضهم بعضًا، وكانت الكنيسة ـ التي كان لها أمراؤها وإقطاعاتها الخاصة ـ جزءًا من النظام الإقطاعي، وبالتالي فقد عانت هي أيضًا الحرب الإقطاعية.**.*​​​


*الحكم الإقطاعي. انقسمت معظم أوروبا، خلال القرنين العاشر والحادي عشر الميلاديين، إلى دول إقطاعية. وكان يحكم كل دولة من هذه الدول سيد قوي وكأنه ملك عليها. ولم يحكم الملوك أنفسهم سوى أراضيهم الملكية الخاصة.*​​​

*ففي فرنسا لم يحكم الملك سوى المنطقة التي دعيت باسم جزيرة فرنسا (إيل دو فرانس)، وهي قطاع ضيق من الأرض، كان آنذاك يقع بالقرب من باريس. أما بقية فرنسا فقد قسمت إلى دول إقطاعية، مثل أكيتين وأنجو وبريتاني وفلاندر ونورمنديا. ولم يكن في بعض الدول الإقطاعية سيدٌ يملك من القوة مايكفي ليقيم حكمًا قويًا. بينما استطاع السادة الأقوياء، في كل من آنجو والفلاندر ونورمنديا، أن يقيموا حكومات قوية. وقد احتفظ دوقات نورمنديا بسيطرة محكمة على النبلاء الذين يعيشون فيها؛ حيث لم يكن بإمكان أحد من هؤلاء النبلاء بناء قلعة أو جمع ضرائب أو القيام بتجارة منتظمة أو بإجراء محاكمات مهمة في بلاطه دون إذن من الدوق. وكان الدوق وحده الذي يستطيع أن يصدر الأمر للجيش بدخول معركة.*​​​

*أصبحت إنجلترا في عهد وليم الفاتح، أقوى دولة إقطاعية في أوروبا. وكان وليم هذا دوقًا على نورمنديا، ثـم هاجم إنجلترا سنة 1066م. وبعد أن هزم جيش الأنجلو ـ سكسون أصبح ملكـًا على إنجلترا. ومن ثم أسس النظام الإقطاعي في إنجلترا بأن جعل ملاك الأراضي كافة مقطعين تابعين له.**.*​​​

*لقد حققت الحكومات القوية، التي قامت في الدول الإقطاعية في كل من فرنسا وإنجلترا، بعض السلم والأمن للناس. أتاح الحكم الإقطاعي القوي للحكام، في القرنين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر الميلاديين، إقامة حكومات مركزية قوية في كل من فرنسا وإنجلترا.*​​​

*لم يوفر النظام الإقطاعي الذي قام في كل من ألمانيا أو إيطاليا حكمًا قويًا، وذلك لأن الدوقات الأقوياء قاتلوا الملوك لمئات السنين. وقد حقق أوتو الأول، وهو واحد من أقوى الملوك الجرمان، سيطرة على الدوقات الآخرين في أواسط القرن العاشر الميلادي. ومن ثم حاول إقامة إمبراطورية مشابهة لإمبراطورية شارلمان. وبعد أن فتح أوتو أراضي تقع في شرقي ألمانيا، هاجم إيطاليا. وفي سنة 962م صار البابا إمبراطورًا رومانيًا مقدسًا. ولكن ماعرف بالإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة كانت صغيرة وضعيفة واشتملت على ألمانيا وإيطاليا الشمالية فقط. وحاول دوقات ألمانيا، في وقت لاحق، السيطرة ثانية على ممالكهم، وبالتالي فقد كانت الإمبراطورية تنقسم بشكل متواصل بسبب الحروب الدائرة. ولم تحقق ألمانيا ولا إيطاليا وحدة لأراضيها حتى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي.*​​​


*سلطة الكنيسة. أصبحت سلطة الكنيسة القوة الوحيدة الكبيرة التي ربطت أوروبا مع بعضها خلال الفترة الإقطاعية. فقد مست الكنيسة حياة كل فرد تقريبًا بأشكال عديدة ومهمة. فكانت تُعمِّد الفرد عند ولادته، وتقوم بمراسيم الزفاف عند زواجه، وتتولى مراسيم الدفن عند وفاته.*​​​

*كما أصبحت الكنيسة أكبر مالك للأرض في أوروبا الغربية في العصور الوسطى؛ فقد منح عدد من السادة الإقطاعيين إقطاعات إليها مقابل خدمات يؤديها رجال الدين. وفي البداية هيمن السادة الإقطاعيون على الكنيسة، ولكن ظفرت الأخيرة، تدريجيًا، بقسط كبير من الحرية.*​​​

*وعلى الرغم من أنه لم يكن لرجال الدين دور مباشر في الحروب الإقطاعية، إلا أنهم سيطروا على السادة بما كان لديهم من أنواع الأسلحة الأخرى الخاصة بهم. فكان الحرمان الكنسي (أي الطرد من الكنيسة) واحدًا من أعظم أسلحة الكنيسة. إذ إن طرد شخص من الملة النصرانية يعني فصله فصلاً كاملاً من الكنيسة، وحرمانه من أمل الذهاب إلى الجنة الموعود بها في نظرهم. وإذا استمر أحد السادة في التمرد بعد هذا الطرد، فإن السلطة الدينية تأمر بإغلاق كل الكنائس الموجودة في أرضه. وعندئذ لايستطيع أي إنسان يعيش في تلك الأرض، أن يتزوج أو أن يدفن بمباركة الكنيسة. كما أن أجراس الكنائس لاتقرع إطلاقًا فيها. وكان الناس ـ والحالة هذه ـ يتذمرون تذمرًا شديدًا إلى حد التمرد، الأمر الذي كان يجبر ذلك السيد، في نهاية المطاف، على الإذعان للكنيسة.*​​​



*حياة الناس. كانت أوروبا، خلال القرن العاشر الميلادي فقيرة ومتخلفة وقليلة السكان. ولم يكن بالإمكان زراعة نصف الأراضي، على الأقل، لكثافة الغابات والمستنقعات. أدت الحروب والأمراض والمجاعات وانخفاض نسبة المواليد إلى إبقاء السكان قليلي العدد. ولم يكن متوسط عمر الفرد سوى ثلاثين سنة. وكان السفر أو الاتصال قليلاً، وأقل من 20% من السكان هم الذين كانوا يذهبون لمسافة أبعد من 16كم عن مسقط رأسهم.*​​​

*كان شعب أوروبا الغربية، في العصور الوسطى، يتألف من ثلاث فئات هي: السادة (اللوردات) الذين حكموا إقطاعات كبيرة وكان عملهم القتال. ورجال الدين الذين كانوا في خدمة الكنيسة.والفلاحون الذين كانوا يعملون في الأرض لكسب لقمة العيش لأنفسهم ولرجال الدين والسادة.*​​​

*السادة. كان القتال محور حياة السيد؛ فقد اعتقد السيد أن الأسلوب الوحيد المشرِّف للحياة هو أن يكون المرء محاربًا محترفًا. وقاتل السادة وفرسانهم، وهم يلبسون الدروع الثقيلة، ويمتطون الخيول الحربية الضخمة، بالرماح أو السيوف الثقيلة.*​​​

*وأصبح سلوك المقاتلين كافة محكومًا، تدريجيًا، بنظام عرف بنظام الفروسية. وكان نظام الفروسية يتطلب من الشخص الذي ينال لقب الفارس أن يخضع لفترة تدريب طويلة وشاقة. وكان يفترض في الفارس أن يكون شجاعًا في ميدان القتال، وأن يقاتل وفقًا لقواعد محددة، وأن يفي بوعوده، وأن يدافع عن الكنيسة. كما يشتمل نظام الفروسية على قواعد لحسن السلوك مع النساء. وكان السيد وفرسانه في أوقات السلم يستمتعون بالتدرب استعدادًا للحرب، حيث كانوا يشاركون في المطاعنات (بين فارس وآخر) والمبارزات (بين مجموعة من الفرسان وأخرى).*​​​

*كان السيد يعيش في بيته الإقطاعي أو القلعة. وكانت القلاع الأولى حصونًا بسيطة محوطة بأسيجة من جذوع الأشجار. أما الحصون التي شيدت، فيما بعد، فقد كانت ضخمة، وتم بناؤها من الحجر. وكان السيد وفرسانه يتناولون طعامهم وشرابهم ويقامرون في القاعة الرئيسية للقلعة بجانب المواقد. وكان هؤلاء جميعًا يمارسون لعبة النرد والشطرنج.*​​​

*وكانت السيدة (الليدي) زوجة السيد، تتدرب على الخياطة والغزل والنسج، والإشراف على خدم المنزل، وكانت تتمتع بحقوق قليلة. وكان بإمكان السيد أن ينهي زواجه منها إذا لم تنجب له ولدًا واحدًا على الأقل. ولم يكن يرى السادة ولا السيدات أن التعليم أمرٌ ضروري، وبالتالي فإن قلة قليلة منهم كانت تستطيع القراءة والكتابة.*​​​

*رجال الدين. كان معظم الأساقفة ورجال الدين، ذوي المراتب العليا، من النبلاء الذين كرَّسوا حياتهم للكنيسة. وحكموا إقطاعات كبيرة، وعاشوا كما كان يعيش النبلاء الآخرون تمامًا. وكان بعضهم في مستوى ثراء وسلطة أكبر السادة العسكريين.*​​​

*كان الرهبان، الذين يعيشون في أي دير من الأديرة، مطالبين بأن يعيشوا وفقًا لقواعد ذلك الدير؛ فقد كان عليهم أن يمضوا عددًا محددًا من الساعات كل يوم في الدراسة والصلاة والقيام بجزء من المراسيم الدينية. وكان يغادر الدير بعض الرهبان، الذين كانوا من العلماء البارزين، ويصبحون مستشارين للملوك أو غيرهم من الحكام.*​​​

*وعمل عدد من الفلاحين، الذين أصبحوا في سلك رجال الدين، قساوسة في القرى. وعاش قس القرية في كوخ صغير قرب كنيسته. وكان يقدم النصيحة والعون للفلاحين، ويسوِّي المنازعات فيما بينهم، ويقوم بالطقوس الكنسية. وكان القساوسة يجمعون أجور التعميد والزواج والدفن. ولكن معظم القساوسة كانوا فقراء مثل الفلاحين الذين يقومون على خدمتهم.*​​​

*الفلاحون. كانت حقوق الفلاحين قليلة جدًا، وعاشوا تحت رحمة سادتهم بشكل كامل تقريبًا. وكانت أسرة الفلاح تعمل مع بعضها في زراعة حقول السيد وحقولها. كما قام الفلاحون بإنجاز الأعمال كافة التي كان يطلبها السيد منهم، مثل قطع الخشب وتخزين الحبوب أو إصلاح الطرق والجسور.*​​​

*عاش الفلاحون في أكواخ بسيطة، وكانوا ينامون على أكياس مملوءة بالقش. ويأكلون الخبز الأسمر والبيض والدواجن والخضراوات، مثل الكرنب واللفت، ونادرًا ما كان باستطاعتهم شراء اللحم. كما لم يكن باستطاعتهم الصيد أو صيد السمك؛ لأن ملكية الطرائد في الإقطاع كانت تعود للسيد.*​​​


*العصور الوسطى الراقية*


*بلغت حضارة العصور الوسطى أوجها في الفترة الواقعة مابين القرن الحادي عشر والقرن الثالث عشر الميلادي. ويطلق على هذه الفترة اسم العصور الوسطى الراقية.*​​​

*تمكن عدد من السادة الأكفاء، خلال القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي، من إقامة حكومات قوية وتوفير فترات من السلام والأمن، في ظل النظام الإقطاعي. ونتيجة لهذا فقد كان بإمكان الناس أن يكرسوا أنفسهم لأفكار ونشاطات جديدة.*​​​



*الانتعاش الاقتصادي. تحسَّنت الظروف الاقتصادية بتحسن نظام الحكم؛ حيث أخذ التجار يرتحلون من جديد على الطرق البرية والمائية القديمة في أوروبا. ونشأت المدن على طول الطرق الرئيسية للتجارة. وبرزت معظم المدن الباكرة قرب القلعة المحصنَّة أو الكنيسة أو الدير. حيث كان بمقدور التجار حطّ الرحال قرب هذه الأماكن للحماية. واستقرّ في المدن تدريجيًا كل من التجار والحرفيين، الذين كانوا يصنعون السلع التي يبيعها هؤلاء التجار.*​​​

*بدأ سكان أوروبا بالتزايد خلال القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي. وارتحل عدد كبير منهم إلى المدن بحثاً عن العمل. وبدأ الفلاحون، في الوقت نفسه، بمغادرة الضياع بحثًا عن حياة جديدة. وأصبح بعض هؤلاء الفلاحين تجارًا وحرفيين، في حين قام بعضهم الآخر بزراعة الأراضي الواقعة خارج المدن، وزودوا سكانها بالمواد الغذائية. وقد شجَّعت مدن العصور الوسطى التجارة، التي كانت قد برزت بشكل رئيسي نتيجة لنمو التجارة، فاشترى سكان المدن السلع، وأنتجوا سلعًا ليبيعها هؤلاء التجار بدورهم.*​​​

*تعلّم الفلاحون أساليب تتعلق بالزراعة أفضل من قبل، وذلك بفضل اتصالهم بالمسلمين، وأنتجوا مواد غذائية بصورة متزايدة لمواجهة النمو السكاني. وبدأ الفلاحون في استخدام الطاقة المائية لتدوير طواحين الحنطة ومناشر الخشب. فاستصلحوا أراضي للزراعة، بقطع الغابات وتجفيف المستنقعات.*​​​

*أخذ الأوروبيون، ولأول مرة منذ أيام الإمبراطورية الرومانية، يهتمون بالعالم الواقع خلف حدودهم. فقد ارتحل التجار بعيدًا للمتاجرة مع شعوب الإمبراطورية البيزنطية في جنوب شرقي أوروبا. كما شجّعت الحروب الصليبية التجارة الأوروبية مع الشرق الأوسط. **.*​​​

*وبنى الإيطاليون، في كل من جنوه وبيزا والبندقية وغيرها من المدن، أساطيل ضخمة من السفن لحمل سلع التجار، عبر البحر المتوسط، إلى المراكز التجارية في كل من أسبانيا وشمالي إفريقيا. وكان الإيطاليون يجلبون معهم ـ بالمقابل ـ سلعًا من تلك الموانئ البحرية. كما كانت تصدر سلع كثيرة من مدن في كل من الهند والصين. وقد شكل زعماء في مدن شمالي ألمانيا العصبة الهنزية لتنظيم التجارة في أوروبا الشمالية.*​​​

*وتبادل التجار سلعهم، في السوق التجارية الدولية الكبرى، التي كانت تقام في المدن الواقعة على طول الطرق التجارية الأوروبية الرئيسية. وكانت كل سوق تقام في وقت مختلف عن الآخر من كل سنة. وكان التجار يرتحلون من معرض إلى آخر. لقد أصبحت مقاطعة شمبانيا، الواقعة في الشمال الشرقي من فرنسا، مكانًا لأولى الأسواق الأوروبية الكبرى، فمدن شمبانيا تقع على الطرق التجارية التي تربط إيطاليا بأوروبا الشمالية. جلب التجار الفلمنكيون الأقمشة الصوفية إلى هذه المعارض. وجلب التجار الإيطاليون الحرير والتوابل والعطور من الشرق الأوسط والهند والصين. كما جلب تجار من أوروبا الشمالية والشرقية الفراء والخشب والأحجار الكريمة. لم يقتصر نشاط التجار على نقل سلعهم فحسب، وإنما تبادلوا أيضًا الأفكار حول الطرائق الجديدة المتعلقة بالزراعة والصناعات الحديثة والأحداث، التي تقع في أوروبا وبقية العالم*​​​


*مدن العصور الوسطى. كانت المدن الأولى مجرد مستوطنات صغيرة تقع خارج أسوار قلعة أو كنيسة. وعلى اعتبار أن المدن الصغيرة قد نمت، وأصبحت كبيرة، فقد تم بناء الأسوار حولها. وقام الجنود على الأسوار بالسهر على مراقبة الجيوش المغيرة. وسرعان ما ازدحمت المدن؛ لأن الأسوار حددت مساحة الأرض المتاحة للسكن. وانتصبت المباني متجاورة بصورة مكتظة. واضطر السكان أن يبنوا بيوتهم في طوابق، نظرًا لأن الأرض كانت باهظة الثمن. وكان العديد من المباني مؤلفة من خمسة أو ستة أدوار.*​​​

*كانت الشوارع ضيقة ومتعرِّجة ومظلمة وقذرة، كما أنها لم تكن، حتى القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي، قد رصفت بعد. وكان السكان يرمون كل نفاياتهم وقماماتهم في الشوارع، وانتشرت الأمراض بسرعة. وبدأ السكان في بعض المدن خلال القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي برصف شوارعهم بحصى خشن. كما اتخذوا بعض الخطوات التي استهدفت زيادة الاهتمام بالصحة العامة.*​​​

*كان المواطن الذي يخرج خلال الليل يصطحب معه خدمه لحمايته من اللصوص. وكان يحمل هؤلاء الفوانيس والمشاعل لانعدام الإضاءة في شوارع المدينة كلها. إن الاستخدام الواسع للفوانيس والمشاعل والشموع جعل الحريق واحدًا من أكبر الأخطار التي تهدد المدينة في العصور الوسطى. وإذا كان المواطنون الأثرياء يملكون بيوتًا من الحجارة والقرميد، إلا أن معظم البيوت كانت مصنوعة من الخشب. وكان من الممكن بالنسبة إلى حريق هائل أن يمسح مدينة بأكملها من الوجود. فمدينة رون بفرنسا احترقت جميعها ست مرات ما بين 1200م و 1225م.*​​​

*بعد أن استقر التجار والحرفيون في المدن قاموا بتأسيس تنظيمات أطلق عليها اسم النقابات. وقد حمت النقابة أعضاءها من الممارسات الجائرة التي يتعرضون لها في عملهم. وثبتت الأسعار والأجور، وسوت المنازعات بين العمال وأرباب العمل.*​​​

*وقد أدت النقابات دورًا مهمًا في إدارة المدينة، فعندما تم تنظيم أولى النقابات لم يكن في المدن سوى قوانين قليلة لحماية التجار والحرفيين. وكان السيد ـ الذي يملك الأرض التي قامت عليها المدينة ـ يقوم بسن القوانين وفرضها على السكان. وعندما كان سكان المدينة يظفرون بالسلطة، فإنهم كانوا يطالبون بحق حكم أنفسهم بأنفسهم. وكانت النقابة، في حالات كثيرة، تجبر السيد على منح الشعب براءة تمنحه بعض حقوق الحكم الذاتي. وقادت النقابات نضال سكان المدن من أجل الحكم الذاتي، وأسهم أعضاؤها، في كثير من الأحيان، بإدارة الحكومات الجديدة للمدينة. ا**.*​​​


*اضمحلال النظام الإقطاعي. أدى الانتعاش الاقتصادي إلى تغيرات كثيرة تتعلق بالتنظيم الاجتماعي والسياسي لأوروبا؛ فقد عادت الأموال للاستخدام مع نمو التجارة والصناعة ونشوء المدن والحروب الصليبية. وأخذ النظام الإقطاعي في الاضمحلال بسبب قلة اعتماد الناس على الأرض. وفرّ عدد كبير من الفلاحين من الضياع إلى المدن. كما اشترى فلاحون آخرون حريتهم بالمال الذي جمعوه ببيع المواد الغذائية لسكان المدن. وشجّع سادة بعض المدن المستوطنين الجدد للقدوم إلى مدنهم. كما منح عدد كبير من السادة الحرية للفلاحين الذين استقروا في مدنهم.*​​​

*بدأ النظام الإقطاعي الذي تأسس على مبدأ نظام الضيعة في الاضمحلال أيضًا. وأصبح بمقدور السادة الحاكمين دفع الأموال للحصول على الخدمة العسكرية والسياسية بدلاً من أن يمنحوا الإقطاعات؛ حيث مكنتهم ثروتهم من دفع أجور أفضل للجند والموظفين الذين يستأجرونهم. وقد حصل السادة بالمقابل على خدمات أفضل. وبالتالي غدا هؤلاء السادة وحكوماتهم أكثر قوة*​​​


*التعليم والفنون. كرّس التعليم والفنون، خلال العصور الوسطى الراقية، لتمجيد الإله وتعزيز سلطة الكنيسة. وعكست الأفكار والإنجازات الفنية، في الفترة مابين سنة 1100 و1300م تأثير الكنيسة.*​​​

*أسهم كل الأمراء والعمال على السواء بالأموال لبناء الكاتدرائيات الحجرية التي شمخت فوق مدن العصور الوسطى. وقد صورت النوافذ الزجاجية الملونة، والأشكال المنحوتة التي زخرفت الكاتدرائيات، أحداثًا مما ظن أنه من حياة السيد المسيح، فضلاً عن قصص أخرى مستمدة من نسخة الإنجيل التي بين أيديهم. ولاتزال الكاتدرائيات الموجودة حاليًا في المدن الفرنسية، مثل تشارتر وريمس وأميان وباريس، تذكر بإيمان شعوب العصور الوسطى بالمسيحية*​​​

*وأعاد الاحتكاك المتزايد مع الحضارتين الإسلامية والبيزنطية قدرًا كبيرًا من المعرفة، التي كانت قد فقدتها أوروبا منذ سقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية؛ فقد ترجم بعض العلماء كتابات عربية وإغريقية إلى اللغة اللاتينية ودرسوا معانيها. وغدا الكثير من العلماء على دراية بمؤلفات الفيلسوف الإغريقي أرسطو بفضل شروح الفيلسوف العربي ابن رشد وغيره من العلماء العرب والمسلمين. وتناقش العلماء فيما إذا كانت تعاليم أرسطو تعارض تعاليم الكنيسة. وقد ظهر من جراء مناقشات هؤلاء العلماء وكتاباتهم ميدان فكري أطلق عليه اسم المدرسية. انظر: المدرسية**. وكان من بين كبار الأساتذة والكتاب في هذه الفترة كل من بيتر أبيلارد، وألبرت الكبير، وتوما الأكويني.*​​​

*احتشد الطلاب في الكاتدرائيات، حيث كان يحاضر هؤلاء العلماء. وشكل الطلاب والعلماء تنظيمات دعيت بالجامعات. وكانت تشبه نقابات الحرفيين. وتخرج في هذه الجامعات رجال قاموا بخدمة الكنيسة والدول الجديدة وممارسة القضاء والطب وكتابة الأدب والتعليم.*​​​


*العصور الوسطى المتأخرة*


*فسحت أوروبا العصور الوسطى تدريجيًا الطريق لظهور أوروبا الحديثة، وذلك مابين 1300 و1500م. وتداخلت العصور الوسطى، خلال هذه الفترة، مع فترة من التاريخ الأوروبي المعروفة بعصر النهضة. حول مناقشة التطورات الكبيرة في الفن والتعليم خلال هذه الفترة، انظر**.*​​​



*توقُّف التقدم. على الرغم من التقدم الذي حدث في ميدان الفن والتعليم، إلا أن هناك حقولاً أخرى في حضارة العصور الوسطى، ظلت على حالها أو تراجعت. لقد تقدمت أوروبا إلى الأمام اقتصاديًا واجتماعيًا، دون انقطاع، تقريبًا، خلال العصور الوسطى الراقية؛ حيث استمر السكان في التزايد بشكل ثابت، وتحسنت الظروف الاجتماعية، وتوسعت الصناعة والتجارة توسعًا كبيرًا. ولكن هذه التطورات انتهت جميعها في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي؛ حيث تناقص عدد السكان، وساد التذمر أوساط الشعب، وانكمشت الصناعة والتجارة.*​​​

*أدت الحروب والكوارث الطبيعية دورًا كبيرًا في توقف التقدم الأوروبي؛ فقد اندلعت حرب المائة عام بين إنجلترا وفرنسا، التي استمرت منذ عام 1337م حتى عام 1453م. وأعاقت هذه الحرب التجارة واستنفدت اقتصاديات الأمتين. انظر: حرب المائة عام**. كما أدى تحلل النظام الإقطاعي ونظام الإقطاع الأوروبي إلى حروب أهلية في شتى أرجاء أوروبا تقريبًا. وقام الفلاحون بثورات دموية للحصول على الحرية من السادة، كما قاتل العمال في المدن التجار الأثرياء الذين أبقوهم فقراء بلا حول ولا قوة.*​​​

*وزاد في شقاء الناس ماعرف بالموت الأسود الذي أودى بحياة ربع سكان أوروبا، تقريبًا، مابين سنة 1347 وسنة 1350م. والموت الأسود هو شكل من أشكال الطاعون الدبلي، وكان واحدًا من أسوأ الأوبئة. كما جلبت سنوات القحط القاسية والفيضانات الموت والمرض والمجاعة.*​​​


*تطور السلطات الملكية. أضعف انهيار النظام الإقطاعي في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي (1300 وما بعدها) النبلاء الإقطاعيين إلى حد بعيد. وفي الوقت نفسه فإن الازدهار الاقتصادي قد أثرى الملوك. وبمساعدة الجيوش المؤجرة فرض الملوك سلطاتهم على النبلاء. أما المشاة الملكية التي سُلِّحت حديثًا بأقواس طويلة، وبرماح كانت تسمى بايكس وبالمدافع، فإنها استطاعت أن تهزم جيوش الفرسان الإقطاعيين.*​​​

*وفي الوقت نفسه فإن الملوك زادوا كثيرًا من قوتهم وذلك عن طريق كسبهم لمساندة الطبقة الوسطى في المدن، فقد وافق سكان المدن على مؤازرة الملك وذلك بدفع ضرائب مقابل الحصول على أمن وسلام وحكومة جيدة. وكان من نتيجة هذه التطورات أن ولدت أوروبا الحديثة.*​​​


*اضطرابات في الكنيسة. تنامت سلطة البابوات مع تنامي سلطة الملوك، الأمر الذي أدى إلى ظهور نزاعات مريرة بين حكام الكنيسة وحكام الدولة. وأدى رجال الكنيسة دورًا متزايدًا في الشؤون السياسية، وكثر تدخل الملوك في شؤون الكنيسة. وكان البابوات يتنازلون أحيانًا عن استقلالهم ويستسلمون للملوك. وقد حدث هذا بخاصة مابين سنة 1309م وسنة 1377م؛ وذلك عندما حكم البابوات الكنيسة من مدينة أفينيون بفرنسا. وبعد أن عاد البابوات إلى روما تمزقت الكنيسة بسبب المنازعات الدائرة حول انتخاب البابوات؛ حيث ادعى اثنان، وفي بعض الأحيان ثلاثة، اللقب البابوي. وألحقت مثل هذه المنازعات الضرر بنفوذ الكنيسة، كما أدت إلى توجيه النقد لشؤون الكنيسة والتعاليم الكنسية. وضعفت الوحدة الدينية لأوروبا الغربية، وقادت إلى الإصلاح الكنسي الذي حدث في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي. انظر**.*​​​


*ظهور النزعة الإنسانية. كان العلماء والفنانون خلال العصور الوسطى المتأخرة أقل اهتمامًا بالفكر الديني، وتركز اهتمامهم أكثر على فهم الناس والعالم. وقد أطلق على وجهة النظر الجديدة هذه اسم النزعة الإنسانية. وكان علماء الإغريق والرومان القدامى وفنانوهم قد ركزوا على الدراسات الإنسانية. أما علماء العصور الوسطى المتأخرة وفنانوها، فقد أعادوا اكتشاف المؤلفات القديمة واستوحوا منها إلهامًا. وبدأ المعماريون في تصميم أبنية غير دينية أكثر من تصميم الكاتدرائيات. وبدأ الرسامون والنحاتون بتمجيد الإنسان والطبيعة في أعمالهم. وكانت دراسة أعمال المؤلفين الذين عاشوا في العصور السابقة للنصرانية مدعاة لبهجة العلماء. وخلال العصور الوسطى المتأخرة تزايد عدد كتاب الشعر والنثر لا باللغة اللاتينية، وإنما باللغات المحلية، بما في ذلك الفرنسية والإيطالية. وقد فتح هذا الاستخدام المتزايد للغات المحلية عصرًا أدبيًا جديدًا وقدم تدريجيًا التعليم والأدب إلى عامة الشعب.*​​​

*تأثرت أوروبا تدريجيًا بالمتغيرات السياسية والاقتصادية والثقافية التي حدثت في العصور الوسطى المتأخرة. ومع أوائل القرن السادس عشر الميلادي لم يعد هناك عصر وسيط. لكن ثقافة العصور الوسطى ومؤسساتها ظلت تؤثر في التاريخ الأوروبي الحديث.*​​​


*ملحوظة تم تعديل بعض الكلمات حتى تناسب المنتدى*​​​

*المصدر : صفحات من أوراق الدكتور أسامه شعلان *​​​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا
 لمجهودك

 والموضوع الرائع جدا

الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع

 مشكور اخي الروح 

الرب يباركك


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضووع ومجهود رائع*

*شكرا لك اخي*

*دام تميزك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*العصور الوسطي

عصور التخلف و القهر و الظلام و سيطره الدين و حرق الكتب و منع الفكر الحر

نشكر الله انها انتهت في اوروبا

عقبالنا*​


----------



## الروح النارى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا*​
> *لمجهودك*​
> *والموضوع الرائع جدا*​
> *الرب يباركك*​


 

*شـــــــــــكرااا*

*أخى الغالى*

*على تشجيعك الدائم*

*رب المجد يبارك حياتك*

​


----------



## الروح النارى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مجهود رائع
> 
> مشكور اخي الروح
> 
> الرب يباركك


 
*شـــــــــــكرااا*

*أخى الغالى*

*على تشجيعك الدائم*

*رب المجد يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الروح النارى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *موضووع ومجهود رائع*​
> 
> *شكرا لك اخي*​
> 
> *دام تميزك*​


 

*شـــــــكرااا*
*كاترين*

*كم اسعدنى مرورك الرااائع*

*رب المجد يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الروح النارى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *العصور الوسطي*​
> 
> *عصور التخلف و القهر و الظلام و سيطره الدين و حرق الكتب و منع الفكر الحر*​
> *نشكر الله انها انتهت في اوروبا*​
> ...


 
*شـــــــكرااا*
*تورت*

*لقد ذتى الموضوع جمالا بوجودك*

*كم اسعدنى مرورك الرااائع*

*رب المجد يبارك حياتك*​


----------

